# Koa & Maple plus a pink one!



## ChrisN (Jun 2, 2013)

Here's my first attempt at segmentation with aluminum. I used curly Koa, curly Maple, and soda-can aluminum on a Jr. Gent Rhodium FP. Finish is CA micromeshed the whole way up. It still has the kit nib in it, but I am going to upgrade it to a Heritance nib. I made this pen for my birthday present - I've always wanted a fountain pen!

[attachment=25706][attachment=25707][attachment=25708]

The pink pen I made for my little sister - she's pretty pleased! The tubes are painted with Rustoleum BrightCoat Satin Aluminum paint.

[attachment=25709]


----------



## Kevin (Jun 2, 2013)

Ohhhh that CK one is fantastic!


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 2, 2013)

Great looking contrast with the different timbers.
Your segmenting work looks great from here Chris.
Well done.

Les


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 2, 2013)

Love the segmenting. I havnt seen that design before.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 2, 2013)

Boy! That is really nice


----------



## BarbS (Jun 2, 2013)

Fantastic.


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the comments, guys!  It isn't perfect, but I've learned from it, and hopefully the next one will be even better!


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 3, 2013)

Impressive fit between the parts you glued together -- I'm sure that must have taken a lot of attention to detail.


----------



## ssgmeader (Jun 3, 2013)

So you just used the aluminum from a soda can?


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 3, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> So you just used the aluminum from a soda can?



Pop/beer cans are common in pens. People use all kinds of things in segmenting. Cans, credit/gift cards, guitar pick guards, etc etc etc. If it can somehow be glued to a tube, a penturner will try it eventually!!


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 3, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Impressive fit between the parts you glued together -- I'm sure that must have taken a lot of attention to detail.



You haven't held it in your hand, inspected it closely, felt it, etc... Like I said, it isn't perfect, but I've learned from it.



ssgmeader said:


> So you just used the aluminum from a soda can?



Yup, it's just soda can aluminum.



BassBlaster said:


> If it can somehow be glued to a tube, a penturner will try it eventually!!



You got that right!:yes::rolleyes2:


----------



## Vern Tator (Jun 4, 2013)

Amazing, Please define beginner. :lolol::lolol::lolol:


----------



## ChrisN (Jun 4, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> Amazing, Please define beginner. :lolol::lolol::lolol:



It's only my.... hmmm.... 19th pen. Wow, I didn't know I made that many already!:teethlaugh:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 4, 2013)

Chris - REALLY nice job  Super creative on the soda can - I love it.
Scott


----------

